# Can femara/letrozole cause cramps before ovulation?



## wildchic

Hi Ladies:) This is my first round of Femara/Letrozole, I'm on 7.5mg/day and I'm on cd4. I've been having cramps,mostly on my left side yesterday & today. I'm a bit concerned!! Is it the meds that's causing the cramps? Have any of you ladies experienced this? Thanks ladies:)


----------



## wildchic

Anyone?


----------



## tommyg

Hello this is my 6th and last round of letrozole / femara.
CD4 I would take to be period type cramps. Is this the end of your first femara cycle of the beginning of it? 
If this is the beginning of your cycle I wouldn't think the drugs would affect you so quickly as you'd only have been taking them a day or so but if it's the end it might be your body changing because of the changes in your hormone levels. 

I'm sure my 2nd round of it ended with a really heavy crampy period. But round 5 I had virtually no cramps at all but round 5 I threw in some acupuntcure and quit caffeine.


----------



## wildchic

tommyg said:


> Hello this is my 6th and last round of letrozole / femara.
> CD4 I would take to be period type cramps. Is this the end of your first femara cycle of the beginning of it?
> If this is the beginning of your cycle I wouldn't think the drugs would affect you so quickly as you'd only have been taking them a day or so but if it's the end it might be your body changing because of the changes in your hormone levels.
> 
> I'm sure my 2nd round of it ended with a really heavy crampy period. But round 5 I had virtually no cramps at all but round 5 I threw in some acupuntcure and quit caffeine.

Hi,thanx for the response:) This is the beginning of my first femara cycle. My af was ended on cd4(bit of spotting, but was gone by the afternoon). I had cramps both days of taking the meds cd3 & cd4, but nothing yet today and I'm on cd5. I've since called the nurse at the the clinic & she said it could be my ovaries responding to the meds? I go in next Tuesday for a scan & I'll be sure to ask what caused the cramps. Baby dust 2 u!


----------

